# Post your 2006/2007 Pictures here



## MSDuckmen

Wanted to start a new thread for the few that visit here. Season is starting to get close so let us see those pictures.


----------



## denduke

Couple of teal days...


----------



## DUXwarrior




----------



## GulfCoast

Nice pics! I need to find a new hosting service now that Webfoot can not host and resize for me.


----------



## MSDuckmen

Good Pictures Guys keep them coming


----------



## gamehog




----------



## oltcutdown




----------



## Orange_airbrakes

Nice pics! I like the mixed bags! Mallards,Tealies, Pinnies, Widgeon, Gray ducks n geese. oh my!


----------



## Carolina Duckman




----------



## kwakhed

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\Kodak Pictures\hunting pics


----------



## kwakhed

How can I post a bigger pic?


----------



## BLM

Hey Carolina...were those birds shot somewhere in the Carolinas??? Didn't know they had ducks up there if so.


----------



## Orange_airbrakes

BLM said:


> Hey Carolina...were those birds shot somewhere in the Carolinas??? Didn't know they had ducks up there if so.


Looks like Canada judging by the snow and ice.


----------



## BLM

guess it should've been a little more obvious.


----------



## Carolina Duckman

> Hey Carolina...were those birds shot somewhere in the Carolinas???





Was not Carolina or Canada,Sorry! Was all on pubic waters.


----------



## Carolina Duckman




----------



## Lily and me

great pictures


----------



## MSDuckmen

Lily and me said:


> great pictures



I agree, 
those are some nice shots and well placed


----------



## Orange_airbrakes

Where was that last one taken? I have this strange feeling that I've been there.


----------



## Carolina Duckman

The last one was AR. I hunted 7 states this year . Those pics are from 3 of those states.


----------



## Orange_airbrakes

Carolina Duckman said:


> The last one was AR. I hunted 7 states this year . Those pics are from 3 of those states.


Looks like the field I hunted in, Wasn't anywhere near Pocahontas was it?


----------



## Carolina Duckman

No about an hour souoth of there near Newport.


----------



## brake man

Carolina Duckman,

Some pics look familiar to me, too. How close to Newport? Were these off the Black or White Rivers in the bottoms?

Dumb question, but are you from North or South Carolina?

Just curious...

brake man


----------



## tnduckhunter25

opening day of teal season last year


----------



## tnduckhunter25

we were on patrol around the carribean and had a chance to fish


----------



## freitas outlaw

[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## carchie

Some memorable photo's from last year, my season duck hunting season.

I call this one, Mallard Hen Ala Coot.





This one GreenWing on Ice





And lastly, a Drake Pintail on the last day of the season


----------



## alabama cheesehead

divers on a field hunt bet yall where surprized


----------



## call4ducks

Good shoot...



[/IMG]


----------



## call4ducks

Realy good picks evryone


----------



## MSDuckmen

Great looking pictures guys. Keep them coming.


----------



## BaseballHunter704

out of grenada


----------



## BaseballHunter704

grenada duck hole


----------



## Orange_airbrakes

BaseballHunter704 said:


> out of grenada


Tee Hee, Smileys.


----------



## BaseballHunter704

first morning killed a few


----------



## BaseballHunter704

sixteen this day


----------



## birddogx2

Hi All
I have my two boys transfering to Southhaven this fall. Whats the oppertunities for duck hunting in the area. It looks like I may have to travel to the South and give it a shot.


----------



## Swamp Warlock

birddogx2 said:


> Hi All
> I have my two boys transfering to Southhaven this fall. Whats the oppertunities for duck hunting in the area. It looks like I may have to travel to the South and give it a shot.



You may have heard of a region called "The Delta"....maybe even a famous place known as Beaver Dam. Southaven is very close. You might run into just a bit of duck hunting opportunity in the area.


----------



## MSDuckmen

birddogx2 said:


> Hi All
> I have my two boys transfering to Southhaven this fall. Whats the oppertunities for duck hunting in the area. It looks like I may have to travel to the South and give it a shot.




The Delta is going to be your best bet. good luck and welcome


----------



## teul2

Bands from our snow goose C.O. hunt








Greys and nutira








more Greys and nutira




This is actually from about 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## teul2




----------

